# [media player] Lequel me convient?

## Trevoke

J'aimais beaucoup Amarok 1.4 : On pouvait ajouter des plugins (ca me servait surtout comme reveil), on pouvait facilement creer une playlist de tout ce qu'on a dans la 'media library', et surtout, on pouvait facilement detruire la musique qu'on voulait retirer.

Je suis presque sur que je peux faire les deux premiers avec Amarok 2, mais pour detruire une chanson qui joue en ce moment, c'est vraiment casse-pieds: il faut aller la chercher dans la bibliotheque et ensuite la detuire.

Est-ce qu'amarok 2 est quand meme le meilleur choix, est-ce qu'on peut modifier le comportement pour faciliter le nettoyage de la librairie? Ou est-ce qu'il existe un autre media player qui me satisfera?

... Ou est-ce que je dois chercher quelque part les sources pour amarok 1.4 ?  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Essaye QuodLibet perso j'ai abandonné Amarok (1.4 et 2) pour lui, même sous KDE !

Et la création d'un plug-in pour faire ce que tu veux est vraiment très simple !

----------

## brubru

Salut.

Il y a le tout récent clementine. C'est un port de Amarok1.4 vers Qt4 pour les réfractaires à Amarok2, mais je crois pas qu'il a toutes les fonctionnalités de Amarok1.4. A essayer/surveiller donc.

Bruno.

----------

## Tom_

Il manque pas mal de fonctions à Clementine par rapport à Amarok 1.4. Toutefois, pour seulement écouter de la musique, c'est entièrement suffisant! Adopté pour ma part  :Smile: 

----------

